# My Friggin Awesome Sig :D



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey all.
So who wants to play some Pacman eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Checkz out my sig.
I'd make it bigger if it it wouldn't exceed the size limit. But I can't soo, yeah I guess you can just zoom in from your browser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, some thanks to juggernaut911 for telling me I can actually put flash files in my signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy all


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 5, 2010)

ZOMG ITS SO FUN!


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 5, 2010)

it's a bit small, but it reminds me of the google-pacman. It sure is fun


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol thx guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As I mentioned, zoom in from your browzer ;D


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuckin' 'ell mate, that's one of the coolest sigs I've ever seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mind if I steal it from you and use it on other sites as my sig?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 5, 2010)

awesome sig, too bad u cant make it a tad bigger or maybe just the maximum size allowed for signatures


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Fuckin' 'ell mate, that's one of the coolest sigs I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try a few pixels bigger


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 5, 2010)

I just got to level 5 with 19500 points =D


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay, thanks mate, could you PM me the code you used for it?


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> I just got to level 5 with 19500 points =D
> 
> Lol awesome
> 
> ...



Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Give me a minute


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome sig, dude


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 5, 2010)

Flash in sigs?  A new low for gbatemp...

Glad I have sigs/avatars turned off now.


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Awesome sig, dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol wut? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey all I just added snake too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I should add a third game, what should I add?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 5, 2010)

What games do you have?

btw
80kb limit


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> What games do you have?
> 
> btw
> 80kb limit



Oh man screw the limit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep adding to the max.
I don't actually "have" those games I'm just Googling their swf files and putting them in my signature.
E.g. Pacman:
I go to Google and search for "Pacman swf"
I find the swf and put it in my sig ;D

I guess I should add as the final game, the DOEO game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (That's sort of where I got my username from.)

Of all 3 games I actually prefer snake


----------



## Njrg (Jun 5, 2010)

Its annoying.

I had my custom signature banned because it was 20 pixels over the width. I'll be dammed if they let you shove several flash games in yours. :\


----------



## updowners (Jun 5, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Its annoying.
> 
> I had my custom signature banned because it was 20 pixels over the width. I'll be dammed if they let you shove several flash games in yours. :\



Also,



Spoiler


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 5, 2010)

I have to say, it's quite bad. I mean, it's just flash games. Big deal. If it was meaningful (Infinite Zero before he changed it anyone? GODOT FTW!) It'd be better.


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG oops.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 5, 2010)

If you put both Metal Gear Awesomes, I might take back my previous remark.


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> If you put both Metal Gear Awesomes, I might take back my previous remark.



You might slap me through the internet after you read what I wrote here in the spoiler.



Spoiler



Umm... What's metal gear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's that game with the Samus lady right?



EDIT: I'm gonna remove the DOEO game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The picture updowners posted is creeping me out xP


----------



## updowners (Jun 5, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> If you put both Metal Gear Awesomes, I might take back my previous remark.



Won't fit because of the file size limit.


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 5, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/i-boardrules


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

Crap, the Signature and Avatar together are a LITTLE bit more than 80kb.
I'll just get a better, smaller avatar. Mine sucks anyways.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 5, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> You might slap me through the internet after you read what I wrote here in the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler











Newgrounds-it!
Wikipedia-it!
Lawdy...


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> doeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha it's funny cause I don't even know what "Newsgrounds" it


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 5, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newgrounds Search it.
Like saying Google it, to suggest going to Google.com and searching something.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 5, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> I have to say, it's quite bad. I mean, it's just flash games. Big deal. If it was meaningful (Infinite Zero before *she* changed it anyone? GODOT FTW!) It'd be better.


----------



## prowler (Jun 5, 2010)

Auto playing flash is banned without spoilers...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 5, 2010)

I like the snake game.


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're serious?
Let me check the Forum Rules..

EDIT:

I didn't find anything about that in the forum rules.


----------



## Minox (Jun 5, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true, auto playing stuff is not allowed. However your sig only make sounds when you hover above it/interact with it which is why you'll get to keep it.


----------



## doeo (Jun 5, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> doeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 6, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I have to say, it's quite bad. I mean, it's just flash games. Big deal. If it was meaningful (Infinite Zero before *she* changed it anyone? GODOT FTW!) It'd be better.



...
OH SHIT! Sorry! 


Spoiler



FORGIVINESS PLEASE!


----------



## doeo (Jun 6, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok wait now I'm confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Someone explain?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 7, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infinite Zero is a girl. Wasn't that obvious?


----------



## doeo (Jun 7, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> doeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaah.. really? 0_o lol awesome


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jun 8, 2010)

funny sig, inviting to a quick seasson nostalgic pacman,
so go ahead and increase your postcount so i don't have to get into this thread to get in


----------



## doeo (Jun 8, 2010)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> funny sig, inviting to a quick seasson nostalgic pacman,
> so go ahead and increase your postcount so i don't *have to get into this thread to get in*



0_o wut?


----------



## doeo (Jun 19, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

>



Hey, do you know any way I can do that in Google Chrome?
I wanna check the size of future flash games I put in my sig.


----------



## updowners (Jun 19, 2010)

Right click a blank part of the page -> Choose 'Inspect Element' -> Click 'Resources' Tab -> Click 'Other' tab -> Choose 'Size' under 'Graphs'.


----------

